# Braids for western pleasure?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The way they do it at the AQHA shows for all-arounders is that they pick which style the horse excels at. So if your horse is "better" at english then you would braid and ride in braids for all disciplines for that day or weekend. 

I band for the weekend mostly because my horse has a crazy thick mane but tons of people braid for both disciplines.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Typically, braids are not seen in WP, but bands are seen in English, esp. if the western classes are held after. But this is a small local show & you are just starting, do what you like on your horse's mane, it is not going to affect your placings.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I've heard that the Appaloosas actually like banding with W and E. I could be wrong, but that's what I've been told  

But if you have done really well with braids, and like them better, do those! It's just whatever you can really do well, IMHO


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

If the mane is flopping around while banded, it is not short enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

